# portable engine



## firebird (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi

Thinking way ahead, a long way ahead I would like to build an engine like this.







I have a piece of 4 inch dia copper tube waiting in the wings. Doe's anyone have or know where I can get plans for such an engine. I've done a google search but can't find anything.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## tel (Jul 26, 2009)

There should be something about - try John Haining in the Model Engineer index


----------



## RobWilson (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Rich
Try Here  http://www.xlistplans.demon.co.uk/traction_engines.htm
Regards Rob


----------



## firebird (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi

Thanks Rob Tel
Thats not bad  £18.50 for a set of plans.

 Could you tell me what boiler dia does 1 1/2 scale use?? 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 26, 2009)

There is also the 1 1/2" Marshall. Which unlike the Ransoms you can get castings for, though a fair bit could be fabricated.

https://vault1.secured-url.com/reeves2000/shop_item.asp?sub_cat_id=154

I would have thought the boiler is around the 4" mark and probably 12 or 10g

Jason

PS The Ransoms is 2" not 1/1/2


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 26, 2009)

Pics of a part built ransoms that you should be able to get a rough idea of the barrel size from

http://www.stationroadsteam.com/archive/2258/index.htm

And a finished Marshall

http://www.stationroadsteam.com/stock pages/2340/index.htm

I'd be tempted to go the whole hog and make a traction engine at least you wont need a scale horse to mave it around with 

J


----------



## firebird (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi

Thanks Jason

I've always liked the portables. I have a piece of copper tube (see Julians post in questions and answers) that I would like to use. I would only steam it to say 30psi, just enough to run the engine. I also have another piece of 4 inch dia copper tube, much thicker wall dia that would make a good traction engine. Before I get that far though I need to make a boiler for something a bit simpler, the portable. The portable won't involve some of the more complicated parts of a traction engine, ie gears and transmission to name but one.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## firebird (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Tel 

I did a search as you suggested and came up with this.

1999 183 4102 336 John Haining The Sissons Portable Engine in 2in. scale Boiler and associated components 
1999 183 4108 688 John Haining The Sissons Portable Engine in 2in. scale Describes the valve gear 
1999 183 4104 448 John Haining The Sissons Portable Engine in 2in. scale Describes the boiler feed pump and other details. Howard ploughing engine 
1999 183 4100 212 John Haining The Sissons Portable Engine in 2in. scale Describes the boiler and smokebox. Early portable engines, boiler for the Sissons engine, suppliers 
1999 183 4098 80 John Haining The Sissons Portable Engine in 2in. scale Sets the contemporary scene and describes the principal features. Early portable engines, the Sissons engine, Sissons of Gloucester, supplier 
1999 183 4106 572 John Haining The Sissons Portable Engine in 2in. scale Deals with the screw-down regulator, describes his crankshaft building technique, cylinder block machining, crosshead guide and crank bracket. Patents, supplier 
2000 184 4110 28 John Haining The Sissons Portable Engine in 2in. scale Describes the connecting rod and base, considers the configuration to suit the horses. Wheeled engine base, axles and axle mounts 
2000 184 4112 154 John Haining The Sissons Portable Engine in 2in. scale Deals with final details, describes some barn machinery 
 Does any one have those issues or know where I can get them??

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 26, 2009)

Keep an eye out on e-bay under "model engineer" you can usually pick up a whole volume for about £6.00 plus postage. Vol 183 almost complete. 184 cpmplete, same seller also has complete 183

Also watch out as some of Hainings "plans" are just general arrangement drawings, not full plans

Jason


----------



## firebird (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Jason

Thanks for the e-bay link.

I have put in a bid on the two volumes so we'll see what happens.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## tel (Jul 28, 2009)

I have some, or most of 'em. In truth, I started on the Sisson's at the time it was being published, but didn't go on with it. The series is, btw, a full build series, so it can be done direct from the mag articles.

It'll take me a while, but I'll have a dig around.

Going back a few years earlier, I'm sure it was him, did a series on the Ransomes, Sims & Jefferies as well - from memory that was a somewhat larger engine and might be more suited to what you're after?


----------



## tel (Jul 28, 2009)

This might be the one I'm thinking of


----------



## Bluechip (Jul 28, 2009)

firebird  said:
			
		

> Hi Jason
> 
> Thanks for the e-bay link.
> 
> ...



Rich, 
Where were you when I needed you ???

About 4/5 yrs ago I tried to GIVE away virtually all issues of ME from 1950 to 1990 in binders .. about 20 missing.

Not a peep! A couple of odd issues went to folk to complete their collections, eventually the rest went to the tip.

There are some on this BTW 27/7/09

http://homeworkshop.org.uk/

Dave


----------



## firebird (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi

Isn't that always the case Dave   

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 30, 2009)

Rich

Part built Ransoms portable for sale

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/classifieds/view_ad.asp?ad=1453

Jason


----------



## firebird (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Jason

Now I'm looking for ideas where I can get the £600.00. Cancel the holiday, no I don't think I could get away with that one. Sell one of the children or the wife maybe. Sell the wifes car. Anybody got any ideas ideas :big: :big: :big:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 30, 2009)

firebird  said:
			
		

> I'm looking for ideas where I can get the £600.00 ............... Anybody got any ideas ideas :big: :big: :big:



How many Kidney's ya got .............  .............. well ............... perhaps not ............ how about a paper round ;D

Did you ask for pictures btw

CC


----------



## Jasonb (Jul 31, 2009)

Well you could always sell your body :

If you do go further with this get someone who knows about boilers to look at it or buy subject to hydralic test, £600 is a lot to pay for scrap copper if it is not well made.

Jason


----------



## firebird (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Guys

Sorry for the delay in replying Iv'e been on holiday. I can't justify the £600.00 price tag so I can keep my kidneys fro a while ;D ;D ;D

Cheers

Rich


----------



## firebird (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi

I have managed to get volumes 183 & 184 from a private ad in Model Engineer. I have also bought volumes 152 & 153 via e bay. Enough reading material to keep me going for a while.

cheers

Rich


----------

